#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-26
<calvarr> salut, nu pot sa intru pe forumul ubuntu, e vreo problema? sau e de la telefonul meu... :(
<micutz> !ame noapte buna
<Libertiny> micutz: Error: "ame" is not a valid command.
<micutz> !me noapte buna
<Libertiny> micutz: Error: "me" is not a valid command.
#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-28
<calvarr> buna tuturor, tot nu merge accesat www.ubuntu.ro de pe orange si de pe vodafone. Alte situri sau forumuri merg. Care e problema?
<nkn> merge perfect la mine pe modem wireless orange
<calvarr> eu de pe telefon nu pot
<calvarr> si am auzit ca cineva de pe vodafone tot nu poate
<calvarr> altceva merge
#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-29
<Guest13438> salut all
<Guest13438> e cineva?
<Guest13438> hello libertiny
<Guest13438> vad ca nu este nimei aici
<alex3f> salut stas!
<stas> alex3f, hello
<alex3f> http://ubuntu.ro/files/media/ubuntu-ro-poster.png e mort, le ai pe undeva?  (mă refer la http://ubuntu.ro/promoveaza/materiale-digitale/ )
<stas> alex3f, http://old.ubuntu.ro/files/media/ubuntu-ro-poster.png
<stas> alex3f, http://old.ubuntu.ro/participa/promovare/electronic
<stas> faza e ca eu dupa ce am gatat de mutat continutul asa o ramas, nu s-o mai stresat nimeni :|
<alex3f> știu, îmi pare rău
<alex3f> n-am ajutat cu nimic atunci
<stas> vezi daca actualizezi astea, poate apucam sa actualizam pagina
<alex3f> o să fac măcar linkurile să meargă
<alex3f> stas, îmi faci și mie te rog cont? http://ubuntu.ro/wp-login.php?action=lostpassword
<alex3f> văd că n-am cuniciun email
<stas> alex3f, user: alex
<stas> incearca sa recuperezi parola
<l> salut
<alex3f> ok
<stas> Guest44377, salut
<Guest44377> salut
<Guest44377> e cineva aici?
<nkn> pffft da mai mult nu pot sa stea...
<Guest84313> sal all
#ubuntu-ro 2011-09-30
<johny2222> sal all
#ubuntu-ro 2012-09-25
<dboy> hello
<dboy> e cineva activ pe aici ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-09-29
<DrSnuggelsz> buna, am facut o prostie "chmod -R /usr 755" mai pot sa repar asta
<hannah_irina> scuze eu sunt noua in ubuntu, pana acuma am folosit arch
<hannah_irina> pe arch faceam ceva de genul: sudo find /usr -type f | while read p; do pacman -Qo $p || echo $p >>/tmp/nopackage; done
<DrSnuggelsz> hmmm, nu stiu ce inseamna ala de la pacman -Qo $p
<hannah_irina> e comanda din archlinux cum e in ubuntu apt-get..
<hannah_irina> inca invat ubuntu :) nu stiu multe sorry
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-24
<qwebirc38191> salut
<qwebirc2979> salutare
<qwebirc2979> știe cineva cine este adminul de la ro.kubuntu.ro?
<qwebirc2979>  s/ro.kubuntu.ro/ro.kubuntu.org/
<qwebirc2979> aș avea o sugestie, să schimbe linia de cod din pagina principală de la: 
<qwebirc2979> <link type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" href="http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Ubuntu:300,500&amp;subset=latin" media="all" />
<qwebirc2979> în <link type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" href="http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Ubuntu:300,500&amp;subset=latin,latin-ext" media="all" />
<ovidiu-florin> rezolvat
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-25
<ubuntu-visitor5> Salutare! Cucule, dezbate problema Kubuntu Romania, pe forum, public, nu in spatele usilor inchise. Rusinica! Felicitari celor care au lansat Kubuntu Romania! Ubuntu Romania, site+forum+comunitate=o gluma din ce in ce mai proasta/locul de joaca a lui Alexandru Cucu si Ala Micu care se cred semizei acolo)
<V3n3RiX> ai intrat doar sa spui asta? jenant....
<ubuntu-visitor5> Nu, am mai multe de spus....insa cineva trebuia sa-i spuna omului in fata adevarul. Toti membrii vechi de pe forum au plecat din cauza lui Alexandru Cucu si a inca a 2, 3 persoane de acolo...V3n3RiX am tot respectul pentru tine si contributia de pe forum,etc. 
<fdd> revoluție!
<fdd> cianură pentru toată lumea!
<fdd> veniți de luați cianură!
<fdd> % cat /dev/cyanide > /mnt/ubuntu/ro/forum.
<ubuntu-visitor5> n-as numi-o chiar revolutie, insa, cred, (si stiu sigur ca nu sunt singurul) ca o schimbare, nu numai ca nu ar fi bine venita, dar si extrem de necesara pentru comunitatea Ubuntu din Romania.
<fdd> evident!
<fdd> o schimbare în bine.
<fdd> niște cianură.
<fdd> praf de cianură.
<fdd> sau cyanogen.
<fdd> sau acid cianhidric.
<fdd> vapori de hydrocyanic acid.
<fdd> cianură purificatoare.
<V3n3RiX> kubuntu nu este ubuntu+kde
<V3n3RiX> ci o alta distributie
<V3n3RiX> asa ca nu reprezentati si nu veti reprezenta niciodata comunitatea Ubuntu, ci pe cea kubuntu din romania
<V3n3RiX> asta daca tot doriti fragmentare :)
<fdd> nu doar fragmentare.
<fdd> cianurizare.
<V3n3RiX> se vor deja noi reprezentanti ai comunitatii Ubuntu, uitand de fapt ca Kubuntu nu are nimic in comun cu Ubuntu...nici macar nu mai este o distributie sponzorizata de Canonical
<V3n3RiX> este o distributie bazata pe Ubuntu si atat
<V3n3RiX> ar fi interesant ca reprezentantii Mint Romania sa pretinda si ei ca reprezinta noua ordine mondiala a comunitatii Ubuntu Romania
<ubuntu-visitor5> Atunci de ce a luat foc Cucu cand a aflat de noua comunitate? Ar vrea s-o „pastoreasca” si pe aia sau ii este frica ca vor mai pleca o serie de membri de pe forum si va ramane fara jucaria lui preferata?
<V3n3RiX> adu-i aminte de diferenta...
<V3n3RiX> Kubuntu NU este Ubuntu
<V3n3RiX> atat de simplu...daca cineva vrea sa faca site pentru Kubuntu este liber sa o faca
<V3n3RiX> dar nu e frumos sa arunci cu noroi pe ceilalti 
<ubuntu-visitor5> Stiu, dar Cucu, un Administrator al Comunitatii Ubuntu din Romania, se presupune ca ar fi trebuit sa stie asta deja.
<ubuntu-visitor5> Cucu a depasit o limita. Inclusiv cea a bunului simt. Atat prin mesajele postate pe Google+, cat si prin faptul ca nu vrea sa dezbata „fragmentarea” public.
<ubuntu-visitor5> Cam atat am avut de spus. Oricum nu e prea multa lume pe aici. O sa citeasca, probabil si domnul Alexandru Cucu logurile si ma astept la un raspuns pe forum, la subiect.
<ubuntu-visitor5> Noapte buna, tuturor!
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-26
<ovidiu-florin> Salutare lume
<ovidiu-florin> mă bucur să aud că sunt oameni care sprijină inițiativa comunității Kubuntu România
<ubuntu-visitor7> Buna seara
<ovidiu-florin> bună seara
<ubuntu-visitor7> Cine are Mageia 3?Am incercat sa instalez la server si imi da tot felul de erori.
<ovidiu-florin> ubuntu-visitor7: încearcă pe #mageia
<ubuntu-visitor7> DVD boot Mageia 3 si nu inteleg unde este problema
<ubuntu-visitor7> ms
<ovidiu-florin> cu plăcere, sper să te ajute
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-27
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: dă de știre cînd apari
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ping
<ubuntu-visitor5> Buna seara
<ubuntu-visitor5> Ce parere aveti despre Vector Linux?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: pingback :)
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: salut
<sbivol> vreau să te felicit pentru ro.kubuntu.org
<sbivol> bravo!
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc, dar nu am fost singur.
<ovidiu-florin> am avut parte de ajutor
<sbivol> cine-s făptașii?
<ovidiu-florin> Meriuță Cornel m-a ajutat cu câteva articole și editare de conținut pe site
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell m-a ajutat cu punerea la punct a domeniului și a găzduirii
<ovidiu-florin> și mai câteva persoane pe Google+ au venitu cu idei și propuneri
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: unde ai dispărut iar?
<ovidiu-florin> greu dă lumea de tine
<ovidiu-florin> avem canal de IRC #kubuntu-ro
<ovidiu-florin> te invit și pe acolo
<sbivol> intrat :)
#ubuntu-ro 2014-09-24
<ovidiu_calbajos> hola
#ubuntu-ro 2015-09-23
<`bijoux> salutare
<gcosmin> aloha
<SkyWay> salut gcosmin :)
<SkyWay> V3n3RiX: ce faci ? :P
<V3n3RiX> dorm
<V3n3RiX> :))
<SkyWay> :)) si nici nu clipesti 
<SkyWay> clar:)))
<SkyWay> esti in romania acu ?
<SkyWay> ca ma cam mira faptu` ca dormi.
<SkyWay> ii totusi 19 :)
<V3n3RiX> nope, nu's in Romania
<SkyWay> pai de aia ti`e somn la ora asta
<SkyWay> :)))
<gcosmin> :)
<gcosmin> stie cineva Java ?
<SkyWay> greu de rezolvat aici .. :) ai o sansa la V3n3RiX 
<SkyWay> el ce e mai e activ pe aici :)
<gcosmin> SkyWay: :) restul sunteti ocupati?
<SkyWay> nu chiar:)
<SkyWay> eu nu`s ocupat
<SkyWay> caut cum sa fac mozilla mai rapid :)
<SkyWay> eu is Dorel cand vine vorba de linux
<SkyWay> si am intrat aici, ca mai intreb una alta..
<SkyWay> mai invat
<SkyWay> :
<SkyWay> :D
<gcosmin> SkyWay: ce distro folosesti?
<SkyWay> 15.04
<SkyWay> da`s atat de familiarizat cu chrome, ca nu merge firefox`u deloc :))
<gcosmin> de ce nu ramai cu chrome ?
<gcosmin> SkyWay: ?
<SkyWay> pai raman 
<SkyWay> ca n`am ce face ..
<SkyWay> mai agata el din cand in cand ..
<SkyWay> da raman la el pentru mai multe motive:)
<SkyWay> vroiam sa incerc un tool mai laudat de toata lumea 
<gcosmin> SkyWay: ce tool?
<gcosmin_> :)
<gcosmin> scs
<gcosmin> ds
#ubuntu-ro 2015-09-24
<SkyWay> V3n3RiX: ti`a sarit somnu` bre ? :)
<V3n3RiX> abia am ajuns de la munca
<SkyWay> :) sa ai pofta atunci, precis bagi ceva la ghiozdan 
<SkyWay> =)
#ubuntu-ro 2015-09-26
<SkyWay> V3n3RiX cum dau sa vad ce probleme are calcu`? ca`mi porneste cam tarziu.
<SkyWay> era un topic pe forum, da nu mai stiu cum s-a numit
